# Whats your Meat!!



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

*Whats your meat*​
Chicken13950.73%Turkey82.92%Beef10237.23%Pork72.55%Lamb145.11%Liver00.00%Other41.46%


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Poll on meat...if you could eat only one forever what would it be


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

lean steak!!

No question about it!


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

Got to be chicken, can pretty much go with any thing:hungry:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I love my chicken, give it me all day and I'll be ok:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Steak or Turkey for me


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

A big thick Medium Rare Stake for me !!!


----------



## tony 33 (Feb 9, 2006)

whats my meat? its that long dangly thing between my legs,,,lol..seriously,mainly chicken not keen on pork,love beef to


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

BEEF!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i couldnt live without bacon!

its the nicest meat imo..

not good for bodybuilding tho


----------



## 100 (Jan 5, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## BigDom (Sep 1, 2006)

its pretty close between beef and lamb but i think beef edges it.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I chose lamb

Love that stuff


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Fillet steak is my preference  but chicken is much more reasonable cost wise.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

18 ounce t bone steak done rare...keep it bloody


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

Peppered steak for me.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

mant01 said:


> Peppered steak for me.


thanks for that now i gotta go buy some!


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

Beef, raw too! grarrrr


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

chicken all the way for me, i will happily eat that 3 times a day!


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

My meat is a jumbo sausage! LOL

On a serious note chicken breast, turkey steaks and lean mince beef or steak is my fav!


----------



## Paul1 (Jun 30, 2006)

My favourite are lamb chops, thoes little one biter things where about 40% of it is fat. Only on special occasions though.

However my regular day in day out meat has to be chicken, very versatile, easy to cook and quite cheap in relation to other meats I think.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Fillet steak mmm or sirloin is the way for me, could seriously get 1kg of it a time with out any issues... Chicken on the other hand i struggle to eat 200g in a sitting


----------



## invigorate (Jun 16, 2007)

turkey goes with anything, also love lamb but not in training mode, love liver but not everyday.


----------



## abec1989 (Oct 4, 2005)

Beef & chicken for me

I was a veggie before i started training


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chose chicken as it's something I eat everyday.

But my favourite meal is a fillet or rump steak with a nice peppercorn sauce and chips. Though I can get tired of it.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

flange as im a vagitarian


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I try not to have it often, but lean mince meat is a winner in my eyes. Spag, chilli, home-made burgers, everything can be made out of mince.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Lamb shanks....had a slow cooker for an engagement prezzie...cook the shanks for 8 hours in white wine, garlic andm herbs and it falls off the bone...on a bed of mash...

Now you know why he is marrying me...best way to a man is through his belly!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

NikiE said:


> Lamb shanks....had a slow cooker for an engagement prezzie...cook the shanks for 8 hours in white wine, garlic andm herbs and it falls off the bone...on a bed of mash...
> 
> Now you know why he is marrying me...best way to a man is through his belly!!


My gf knows this hence she cooks all my gym meals everyday!! what a woman... 

Your lamb shanks have gotten me hungry now for it and I'm just finishing one of my meals! 

P.S. ( so it's only your cooking he's marrying you for... )


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

About 2 inches fully erect.


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

love a good piece of steak,but can get a bit expensive to eat as much as i'd like,love chicken cos very versatile.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

miami797 said:


> About 2 inches fully erect.


Is that when you having a bit of a shank?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> My gf knows this hence she cooks all my gym meals everyday!! what a woman...
> 
> Your lamb shanks have gotten me hungry now for it and I'm just finishing one of my meals!
> 
> P.S. ( so it's only your cooking he's marrying you for... )


Well there are other reasons of course....but they are private...:biggrin1::kiss::washing::hungry:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

NikiE said:


> Well there are other reasons of course....but they are private...:biggrin1::kiss::washing::hungry:


LOL - judging by the smileys you put on one of them is doing the washing!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> LOL - judging by the smileys you put on one of them is doing the washing!!


Well, i want clean clothes im going have to do it arent i??


----------



## jonboy (Jul 6, 2007)

my meat has been effected lol, that last course of goodies i did has finally had an effect on my manhood. ive been recommended a few sites for products but i went with www.Ihaveasmallpenis.co.uk

has anyone else shoppped here? when i got the vimax i started taking it right awya ive only been taking it over a week so not seen any size increase yet but its making me feel real horny, or maybe thats just me lol....

neway im not taking any juice from here on out.... its natural all the way for me now.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

jonboy said:


> my meat has been effected lol, that last course of goodies i did has finally had an effect on my manhood. ive been recommended a few sites for products but i went with www.Ihaveasmallpenis.co.uk
> 
> has anyone else shoppped here? when i got the vimax i started taking it right awya ive only been taking it over a week so not seen any size increase yet but its making me feel real horny, or maybe thats just me lol....
> 
> neway im not taking any juice from here on out.... its natural all the way for me now.


So what meat do you like eating??


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jonboy said:


> my meat has been effected lol, that last course of goodies i did has finally had an effect on my manhood. ive been recommended a few sites for products but i went with www.Ihaveasmallpenis.co.uk
> 
> has anyone else shoppped here? when i got the vimax i started taking it right awya ive only been taking it over a week so not seen any size increase yet but its making me feel real horny, or maybe thats just me lol....
> 
> neway im not taking any juice from here on out.... its natural all the way for me now.


I dont believe steroids can make it small. nuts yes.. not your sausage!

But this thread is about what meat you eat... not about your meat!


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

beef for me :hungry:


----------



## Sportsup (Mar 16, 2004)

Chicken! mmm


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

BEEF STEAK..food of champions


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

Love pork chops and pork steaks, but it appears I am the only one! lol


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

chickens nice and a good source of protein, but you can't beat a decent bit of beef!


----------



## mattrich (Mar 16, 2007)

BEEF! (big mac)


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Chicken but if only allowed to eat 1 forever id have medium rare sirloin and clockup my poopipes!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Steak all the way for me.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

fillet steak, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Lamb for me then beef then chicken


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I like sirloin steak, chicken and turkey. Turkey is prob the cheapest lean meat I know of


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

Steak always and forever


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I voted chicken

I love a bit of chicken breast, as said before it can go with anything


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Beef... Everyone say it with me... Cre-at-ine


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I love all meat TBH especially steak and chicken/turkey (turkey has less fat which is always better when cutting/dieting for comp)

I am fairly lucky though as i have got a uncle who owns his own butcher shop so i get fairly good cheap prices!!!!!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Also noticed that no one chose liver, as a kid i use to hate this stuff as my parents use to do it me if they never had a lot of money for some reason but now i know it is one of the best things for iron so i eat the stuff just for that, even though it still tastes like crap lol


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

BEEF just rip its horns of and wipe its ****...RARE


----------



## Return2Glory (May 12, 2007)

slow roasted lamb shank, freakin awesome!


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

has to be chicken... and lots of it... i have chicken with everything!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Turkey, or beef that's still mooing.


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

I love them all !!!!

But if I had to choose just one, well, I voted chiken.....


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Pork.. just for the crackling


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Have to say chicken followed closely by beef.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

chicken followed by steak


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

DannyBoy81 said:


> A big thick Medium Rare Stake for me !!!


Spot on with chips and eggs


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Steak all the way


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

steak


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I eat mainly chicken breast, but if i could afford it i'd have a nice rare rump steak 5 times a day


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

as c*ck is not an option - chicken for its versitility and all round taste and nutritional value, lamb for pure taste, rare fillet steak for satifaction.


----------



## dazzasafc85 (Jan 8, 2009)

All ha ha but if had to be just 1 would have to be chicken as can do pretty much anything with it.


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

steak. rarer the better! :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

8 inches.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Roast beef.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> 8 inches.


 :lol:

I like a nice ground sirloin hamburger


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Lamb for me.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Steak done blue, rares to well done for me.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Best quality tuna (steak, sashimi don't care tastes great raw and seared).


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

steak...by the bucket full.

Give it to me rare, medium of like carboard...i'll eat it

my ex hated steak, or slabs of meat she would call it so for 2 years steak houses were off the list of places to eat.

not making up for anything at all but i now have a freezer packed with rump steak 

any new candidates will have to enjoy a steak, my local steak house was phoning me asking if i was ok or if there was a funeral service they had to attend to.


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

Sausage meat! only quality butchers stuff though! unfortunately I doubt its healthy...


----------



## Lokstoc (Jan 24, 2009)

Steak BABY !!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

steak for me!


----------



## D.M.C (May 20, 2013)

Chicken All Day Babyy!!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Chicken, purely because of its versatility.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I had rib eye and fillet at the gaucho grill on Wednesday. Better than sex


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

moooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

If I was we'll off I'd have filet steak ,cos I'm skint turkey mince from Aldi


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Lean sirloin steak grilled sliced with added nam pla (fish sauce) and fresh lime juice served on fresh salad with a squirt, or two, of Heinz blue cheese salad dressing - absolutely gorgeous. Pic says it all! :wub:


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Would have to be beef- that's steaks, burgers, bolognese, beef menu at the Chinese takeaway, jerky and beef curtains etc... Has to be ;0)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Scotty6Pack said:


> Lean sirloin steak grilled sliced with added nam pla (fish sauce) and fresh lime juice served on fresh salad with a squirt, or two, of Heinz blue cheese salad dressing - absolutely gorgeous. Pic says it all! :wub:
> 
> View attachment 123418


You certainly seem excited by the meal


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Four years later :confused1:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I've gone with lamb, although I definitely prefer the stronger taste of older lamb even mutton is good. Many people dislike the strong gamey flavour, but I think it's damn magic.

Lamb is so versatile but all told I think it's more favoured in Middle Eastern countries and the Indian subcontinent. I use it to make souvlaki, curry, tikka, moussaka, Lebanese dishes, or else just plain roast with potatoes and gravy. You just can't go wrong.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Chicken and STEAK!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Chicken, love lamb with mint sauce though my god :wacko:


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

Duck all the way


----------



## Diddums (Jul 10, 2013)

I've taken to eating kangaroo lately. Haven't had red meat for a while and I'm a bit over chicken.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken's poultry but sure... I'll go with it as my choice of meat.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

A nice thick rump steak cooked rare. If I could only choose one.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

chicken and my butchers hooks me up with the chinese glaze powder they put on ribs for it mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

genesis said:


> Poll on meat...if you could eat only one forever what would it be


Surely steaks!?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MuscleFood said:


> Surely steaks!?


It would be for me by a mile.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Pork. No doubt about it!

Bacon, sausages, chops, escalopes, fillet, mince, pulled pork, ribs, ham, brawn, pork scratchings, pork knuckle, gelatin...its got so many uses.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

crocadile and occasional horse meat


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Liver :lol:

LIVER :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'd rather eat cooked penis than liver :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Liver :lol:
> 
> LIVER :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'd rather eat cooked penis than liver :lol:


Funny. I've heard you are quite willing to eat it raw


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Chicken.. Easily the most versatile meat..

And it's cheap..


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

steak and home made burgers on the George Forman tops all, hache steaks been a bad addiction atm


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Chicken and fish for me


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Best tasting would be lamb for me , could eat it all day


----------

